# Exhuast



## kevvvvm (Apr 6, 2020)

what are some good exhaust systems for an 06' 350z for less than 1k?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some web sites that have custom exhaust systems for your car. Most of the exhaust systems are made from stainless steel:









Nissan 350Z Performance Exhaust


Help your Nissan 350Z reach its full potential with a performance exhaust system. We have the aggressive tone and power you’re looking for on our digital shelves.




www.carid.com













Exhaust Systems for Nissan 350Z Custom Kits for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Exhaust Systems for Nissan 350Z Custom Kits when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com







https://www.enjukuracing.com/categories/nissan-350z-g35/nissan-350z/exhaust/exhaust-systems/







__





2003-2008 Nissan 350Z Cat-Back Exhaust System S-Type Part # 140045


Part # 140045 2003-2008 Nissan 350Z 3.5L V6 Automatic/ Manual Transmission Rear Wheel Drive 2 Door Coupe/ Convertible Cat-Back Exhaust System



www.borla.com


----------



## Makkel (Apr 29, 2019)

It's interesting to me too. I have to replace the exhaust pipe in my car, but I can't afford an expensive one. Does someone here have some advice on how to choose an inexpensive exhaust pipe for a Nissan?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Makkel said:


> It's interesting to me too. I have to replace the exhaust pipe in my car, but I can't afford an expensive one. Does someone here have some advice on how to choose an inexpensive exhaust pipe for a Nissan?


Check here:




__





2006 NISSAN 350Z 3.5L V6 Pipe / Resonator | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Another option would be a custom exhaust shop. They can sometimes make a system and install it for less than it would cost for just the pre-made parts online. Most can give the options of stainless steel or aluminized pipe.


----------

